# Kirchen Suffers Sspected Heart Attack



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kirchen-suffers-suspected-heart-attack


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, that totally sucks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Can we just move this into the doping forum right now?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Can we just move this into the doping forum right now?


Yeah, prettymuch anything I have to say about this other than "get well soon" and "maybe it's congenital" will get this sent down...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If it was a heart attack, they'll figure it out the usual way (EKG changes, troponins, and CKMB). If it was a heart attack from an EPO related clot, they'll figure it out, too. 

Right now, all we know is that he went down and they suspect one. Assumptions beyond that are just assumptions.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Andrea138 "maybe it's congenital" .[/QUOTE said:


> Ummm, I agree with everything above, but congenital?? Aren't these guys checked out thoroughly for such things??? perhaps just pointing to the more obvious...


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's apparently a recurrence of a problem he suffered earlier in the year, and is more likely to be some form of arrythmia, like SVT or fast AF than a 'heart attack'.

But don't let me spoil the doping allegations party...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

olr1 said:


> It's apparently a recurrence of a problem he suffered earlier in the year, and is more likely to be some form of arrythmia, like SVT or fast AF than a 'heart attack'.
> 
> But don't let me spoil the doping allegations party...


I recall hearing of a rider with some form of arrythmia, but couldn't find it on Cyclingnews, although I found about 10 pages of acticles regarding Kim Kirchen, which weren't particuarly pertinent to this.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

arrythmia with an induced coma?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Travis said:


> arrythmia with an induced coma?


Probably more like fainting, but could be compounded by hitting your head while riding.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Can we just move this into the doping forum right now?


Why don't we wait till the cause is known.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Yeah, prettymuch anything I have to say about this other than "get well soon" and "maybe it's congenital" will get this sent down...


Thats hilarious and of course probably right on target.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tbgtbg said:


> Ummm, I agree with everything above, but congenital?? Aren't these guys checked out thoroughly for such things??? perhaps just pointing to the more obvious...


We have a few pros here and a team doctor, but I almost doubt that they're completely checked from head to toe. I'm not saying they should or shouldn't, but to run full medical diagnostics on a full squad would be a bit excessive, especially since they're generally pretty healthy individuals as a whole.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Lay off the accusations please... Not one of you know for sure, and stranger things helth wise has happened to elite athletes. In fact, a local long distance runner, early 40's, was in top condition, never had a major health issue, suddenly died of an heart attack. It was out of the blue, no history etc. etc...

I know you all love a scandal, but really...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Your reason is exactly why I suggest a congenital abnormality of some sort.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Pro continental and pro tour riders are required to have stress tests and echocardiograms on alternating years. This was meant on part to assure that there are not riders out there with congenital defects compromising their ability to safely compete. These are nowhere near 100% accurate, but they are a step in the right direction. 
There have been quite a number of cardiac arrests in pro cyclist that seem to defy what one would expect from normal physiology. It would also be very unusual for a myocardial infarct to occur during rest. You'd expect that to occur when the heart is being stressed, ie. during the event. It is certainly reminiscent of Frederiek Nolf who died last year at Qatar. 
I think all you can say is that he collapsed and we don't know why. The latest I read was that they have ruled out an infarct or thrombosis (no MI or stroke). Obviously regardless of the circumstances we all feel for him and wish him a safe recovery.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FWIW, other websites are saying that it's related to his cardiac dysrythmia for which he was operated on in the spring.

Although I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's due to doping, I really, really hope not.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll preface this by saying it wouldn't surprise me if it was doping given the history of the sport.

Now, with that said...

A local racer passed away last week at the age of 47 from a heart attack. He had raced for a very long time in the Pacific NW and was a CAT 2 (I believe). He had just finished the local Tuesday night P/12/3 race, crossed the line, made it about 200 yards down the finishing straight and fell over. He was never able to be revived.

As far as I know there was no history of heart issues with him but the cause of death was a heart attack.

Sometimes crap happens and there is little you can do about it. Kirchen very possibly may just have some heart issues and it may have nothing to do with PED usage. I hope not and am happy for him that if he has heart issues it's caught now and can be treated instead of finding out too late (which I hope doesn't end up being the case here).


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'll preface this by saying it wouldn't surprise me if it was doping given the history of the sport.
> 
> Now, with that said...
> 
> ...


Similar situation here in Colorado 2 years ago following the Elephant Rock ride. An avid cyclist, good shape, 38 years old, passed in his sleep due to a heart attack. No known heart disease or indications it would happen. Yup, crap happens.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

First off, best wishes to Kim Kirchen for a full and speedy recovery. Somehow a few of us have been touched by friends, fellow-riders, or even pro-athletes who have suffered, or died of a heart attack. My close buddy just passed on a couple of months ago after cresting a 2-mile, steep climb (15% grades with no letup). The body is indeed a complex machinery, and to think that these athletes (notably pro cyclists) are always pushing the envelope, literally redlining their cardiovascular system, day-in and day-out, it is amazing...and 'scary' at the same time. So it could be running the motor too hot, and the heart and possibly entering into ventricular fibrillation - hence the importance of having a portable defibrillator available during event or club rides, or in well known bike routes, trails.


----------



## NYCyclist (Mar 22, 2002)

My guess is that his physicians did this intentionally. An intentional, medically-induced coma is not an uncommon treatment for the post-cardiac arrest patient. Neither is induced hypothermia. Both decrease metabolic demand & prevent secondary injury. It's a good thing, as weird as that sounds. Gaining popularity here in the US, practiced a bit more in other places including Europe.

I wish Kirchen Godspeed....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, he was put artificially into coma by doctors. Whatever the cause, even if doping had something to do with it, at this point, all I'll say is wish him the best to recover. I wouldn't wish this to anyone, even Valverde and Ricco!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Agreed, let's keep this one hijack free


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you may recall the same happened to Ed Burke, one of the leading exercise physiologists in US cycling.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw this post by Red Sox Junkie and thought Tim Kirchen had a suspected heart attack. I thought it was odd for a pro-cycling forum, duh.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

MoonHowl said:


> I saw this post by Red Sox Junkie and thought Tim Kirchen had a suspected heart attack. I thought it was odd for a pro-cycling forum, duh.


Now that is a guy who is PEDs!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> you may recall the same happened to Ed Burke, one of the leading exercise physiologists in US cycling.


And numerous runners, basketball players, football players ect. . .


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> And numerous runners, basketball players, football players ect. . .


Lets not forget Steve Larsen last year...I believe he was 37 years old when he passed from a heart attack. It was due to a virus he had, but it was a heart attack at a young age from a very, very in shape athlete.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kim-kirchen-comes-out-of-induced-coma

good news, it seems that Kirchen has come out of his induced coma and while it is still early, his prognosis for recovery looks good.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> And numerous runners, basketball players, football players ect. . .


Hank Gathers, 23, died during a basketball game. Very sad...

Loyola stopped all the "run and gun" stuff after that.


----------

